# For Sale ~ Patrick Green electric drum carder



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Posting this for a fellow spinner and guild member. She will ship, she keeps her things in very good to excellent condition.

For Sale - Patrick Green electric FanciCard 3 Speed
I find that I am not using my drum carder very much. So I am selling my slightly used electric Pat Green FanciCard with an add-on fiber brush.
It has all the goodies that came with it (doffer stick, burnishing paddle, cleaning brush, batt remover w/dowels, padlock w/keys, & instruction booklet). Cloth is 7" wide and rated to handle most fibers (alpaca and angora to wool).
Originally priced at $1,000 + add-on fiber brush $75.00. I am asking $950.00 + shipping (it weighs about 36 lbs.)


----------

